# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Se me montan los dedos

## sujetom

Buenas, tenía un problema y quería ver si es normal. En verano como sabeis, las cartas se estopean más, así que ya era hora de ponerse un poquito más con monedas, y entonces retomo el Monedas in Crescendo, despues de ya conocer los empalmes de antes, me fui a los fa***s de****os, (se que está muy adelante, pero bueno) y me puse a retomar cosas que sabía pero que no tenía ni muy practicadas ni muy aprendidas, me puse con el de retención visual (p.108) y al ponerme a hacerlo y cerrar la mano izquierda se me monta el meñique al anular (no, no se quieren mucho) y eso no queda estético, natural, ni es cómodo, ¿Es normal? ¿Es por el orden en el que cierro los dedos?

----------


## Iban

¿Y si nos mandas un vídeo para que lo entendamos?

----------


## Barlow

Es un movimiento avanzado, podría ser por la falta de práctica

----------


## sujetom

Voy a grabarlo, ¡A montar el estudio!

----------


## Iban

No hace falta que llames a Almodovar, es simplemente para que los que saben de monedas te puedan decir qué haces mal. No hay mejor forma de entenderte que viéndote.

----------


## sujetom

Lo siento, tengo una pequeña manía con presentar todo bien enmarcado, se está subiendo :P

----------


## sujetom

Aquí está:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwaf...ature=youtu.be





Espero que se vea bien, mirad el meñique (espero que os guste la sutileza del mechero) y perdonad los dibujos de la mano, ya sabéis que algunas clases... :P

----------


## Moss

Relaja la mano izquierda, tanto al recibir como al cerrar; demasiada tensión.

----------


## Dramagic

Hola.

Varias cosas, a parte de la tensión que te comentan.

Fijate que cuando sujetas el mechero ya se ve el meñique muy pegado al anular, por lo que puede ser una "normalidad" de la anatomia de tu mano y deberías reeducarla. Observate en el día a dia como interactua tu meñique con tu anular.

Por otro lado, cierras todos los dedos a la vez empezando por el índice. Prueba a cerrarlos uno a uno muy despacio para acostumbrar a cada dedo a su posición. cuando lo hagas uno a uno verás que el meñique se monta mucho más todavía, es normal por la anatomia de la mano. Ahi es donde puedes empezar a corregirlo. 

Otra idea es empezar a cerrar la mano por el meñique, asi no se montará encima del anular.

Espero que te sirva.

----------


## Moñiño

Existe un separador ortopédico para los dedos de los pies. Imagino que igual hay alguno para los dedos de las manos. Seria cuestión de empezar a ensayar con uno puesto en caso de que exista. Al principio igual es un rollo pero a la larga te adaptas y se vuelva la posición del meñique tan automática que el problema quede corregido. De todas maneras si es natural en ti, no debería ser tanto problema como bien te han indicado. Sal2.

----------


## Iban

Hum, vaya. Te diría que el único problema es que no has tocado el piano nunca, ni tampoco has dado clases de mecanografía. O lo que es lo mismo: que tus meñiques son inútiles a más no poder. :-)

Es normal, hoy en día nadie usas los meñiques para nada, son dedos que no tienen habilidad, ni fuerza; son monguis.

Así que, si quieres darle caña a la numismagia (no tango con las cartas, aunque para ciertas cosas también), vas a tener que empezar a hacer ejercicios de dedos y de manos, para coger soltura, fuerza, agilidad e independencia en los dedos. Como hay Dios que estos ejercicios son una tortura.

Y me refiero a cosas como las de este vídeo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ__zUkJEco




Busca hilos por el foro donde se presenten más ejercicios. Por ejemplo, éste:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/ejer...con-las-manos/

Para terminar, busca por internet todo lo que encuentres de Greg Irwin, es el mejor en estas cosas.

Eso sí, lo del gimnasio de los dedos es un infierno, hay que tener una fuerza de voluntad...

----------


## Adrian Gómez

¡Jajajajajajaja! Vaya, me ha dado mucha risa. Resulta que a mí me pasaba eso cuando empecé. No sabría decirte con certeza el por qué ni cómo quitarlo; pero también creo, al igual que los demás, que es por la tensión en la mano. Ahora me he puesto a hacerlo, y lo que hago es que cuando los dedos están a mitad de movimento arriba formando un ángulo recto, en ese punto todo están juntos y ya sólo queda terminar de cerrarlos, por lo tanto todos caen casi alineados. Relaja la mano, descuida que no se ve nada, en el momento en que los dedos alcanzan éste punto de altura no hay nada que temer, podrías hacerlo super lento y la ilusión sería auténtica.

¡Saludos!

----------


## Turko

Yo uno de los ejercicios que me recomendaron y me ha venido muy bien es, doblar dedo a dedo por la segunda falange (nudillos) sin mover el resto de dedos.
Parece que el meñique nunca lo conseguiras, pero un dia sin darte cuenta te sale.
Con eso he ganado a mi parecer bastante fuerza en todos los dedos

Enviado desde mi GT-S7560 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## darkd

A lo mejor a algunos os parece una locura, pero si te gusta el deporte, si quieres coger fuerza de dedos haz escalada, eso si, si te animas cuidate muchísimo las manos, al acabar crema reparadora siempre, si no tendrás unas manos y unos dedos de hierro, a parte de unos dedos muy hábiles, pero feas como un demonio, y eso no queda bien en la presentación, jeje, te lo digo porque yo soy un escalador de hace mucho tiempo y si alguna temporada no me las cuido por pereza  o demás tengo unas manos que dan asco, jeje.
Asi que si te animas ya sabes, aparte te aseguro que tus dedos se separaran naturalmente

----------


## sujetom

Pero eso de que se te separen... ¿Afectará a los emp****s?

----------


## Barlow

Buena pregunta

----------


## darkd

hombre, es como absolutamente todo, no es bueno para todo, pero también te digo, que es mucho mas sencillo juntar que separar los dedos, a mi en un principio se me separaban los dedos en el emp++++e, pero luego practicando un poquito eso se corrige fácil, solo tienes que llevar una carta emp++++da hasta que tu cerebro se acostumbre

----------


## luis dias derfe

otra opcion para coger fuerza y habilidad en los dedos seria haciendo ejercicios con una pelota de tenis en la mano o con pelotitas de goma que venden el los "todo a 1€".

----------


## wolrak

Esto está un poco anticuado ya, pero diré como curiosidad que toco un poco la guitarra y con la mano izquierda puedo hacer el movimiento bien mientras que con la derecha se me monta el dedo. Es por lo que dice Iban, estoy acostumbrado a usar el meñique izquierdo con los trastes y no el derecho.

----------

